# We came FIFTH :D:D:D



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Okay so we went to our third interschools showjumping competition today and we came fifth I was so happy with it and there were twelve teams in total 

Well first of all I had to get up at six with my friend kate because the show was two hours away lol so we got up at six and left the house with the horses at seven in the morning and got to the show at around ten past nine. The course walk was at nine and our other team member hadn't arrived yet. Most teams had four people but we only had three and we were the last team to go so we weren't too worried. The jumping started at ten and we watched a couple and then went outside to wait for Emily our team mate. At half ten she still hadn't arrived and they were onto team five. So we decided not to get worried but tack up and get ready to go so we put on their bridles in the horsebox and when Phoebe came off she broke her whole bridle and ripped it apart. So we didn't have a spare and no one to get one off of so I warmed her up in her shiny blue headcollar lol Everyone was staring at us jumping 1m in a headcollar in the warmup it was great fun though. Then dad got us a bridle because we couldn't jump in a headcollar and our teammate finally arrived when there was only one team ahead of us. There were three through to the jump off with 0 points so they were going to be competing for first second and third and there were three on four points so they were competing for fourth up to seventh. Well Emily went in first and got four faults in the first round and clear second round so if me and Kate went clear we were through to the jump off to compete for fourth to eighth place and we did 

So then the girls decided they wanted me to do the jump off and I got the second fastest time in our devision which put us into fifth place I was so proud of Phoebe and she was so good at her turns even though this was her first time jumping a course in ages lol So I had a great day out today and I am very proud of my horsey 

Cookies to anyone who read all of that lol:lol:


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh Congratulations!!!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks so much


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

That's awesome I can't wait for show season to start up again!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks Kara mine has just started


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

FANTASTIC JOB!!!!!!!!! that is just too cool!!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone it was a great day out


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow! Im taking part in my first interschool show EVER! Im really nervous but also really excited  The first qualifier (there are 3) is on the 20th of this month! SOOOO excited 

Lol sorry bout that... well done! LOL, I bet people stared at you, I can imagine that: being past by a girl and horse in a blue headcollar hahaha! Congrats!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Yay you! I'm sure you must have been proud. Congratulations!

I also can't wait to start with interschools. I'm jumping with LoveStory10 as well. Should be loads of fun!

By the way...where are my cookies? LOL :lol:


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey yeah! Where are my cookies too??? hahaha


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Congratulations and big hugs to dad for finding you a new bridle!
Good luck in your future competitions too


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow well done, i would love to do team show jumping!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you all so much and everyone here is your cookies


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Mmmmmmm....yum! Thanks! :grin:


----------

